# YT's Silver TT build thread - 225 Quattro



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all,

Decided it was time that I got a build thread posted up on here, I've had the car since 2010 and have a thread over on E38. This thread is a bit of a retrospective of the development of the car to date and as she is now out of 2.5 years of storage will document the facelift that's underway.

Hope you enjoy, fire away with questions and I'll do my best to answer..

It all began back in June 2010 when I got wind that a friend of the family had been offered a pitiful PX amount for her 1 owner from new 225 TT with just 42k on the clock. I bettered the money she had been offered against her MkII and ended up with what I think is a bargain.

Here's a pic from the day I picked her up.










Within an hour of taking ownership I was up at Venom Motorsport to pick my pre ordered FK Highsport coilovers up to go along with the 19" BBS LM reps I'd sourced ahead of time.










I also fitted a pair of Forge adjustable tie arms to the rear and black Powerflex bushes.

Was pretty happy with the instant transformation until I got some more cash together for better wheels and other mods.




























So I enjoyed being back in a modified car after selling my supercharged Mk3 VR6 a couple of years earlier to fund a house purchase and tootling around in my wife's Mini One!


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

In the meantime I set about tidying up a few cosmetic bits and pieces and doing some maintenance which included fitting a Forge 007 as the diaphragm had gone in the OE Bosch unit.










Around about this time we found out that we were pregnant so money stopped flowing to the TT and it was looking like we would soon part company which I was gutted about as it's such a clean car.

I managed to jiggle some finances and bought a Daddy wagon and put the TT in storage, telling my wife I'd sell it when prices picked up 8)

Here's the replacement a 190bhp 1.8T A4 S-LIne Avant..










Which I promptly turned into this..










because let's face it, no self respecting kid wants to be seen dead in a standard ride do they..

And sao the TT got forgotten about for a while. I managed to get her back out for part of the summer but with 3 of us she didn't get used so much. I fitted a Forge TIP with a bit of help from my new car buddy..


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

And that's how the car stayed..




























Until she went off into storage again. We moved out of London and back up North and began modifying a house and bringing up our son so the TT got bumped down the priority order.

Recently I had a rekindled love for her and brought her out of storage and set about rectifying 2.5 years of barn storage. I had a good idea of how I wanted to change things up but it would be slow progress due to time and money constraints, however it would be fun to do in my spare time.

Long time in a barn left things looking tatty despite only having 50k on the odometer. She had been under a cover and good job as the bird poo on the rear 1/4 is after 1 night with the cover off!










Tatty replica wheels removed and sold on..


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Then it was on to some restoration and preventative maintenance whilst she was on axle stands and I deliberated over wheel choice.

I replaced the thermostat and the temperature sender and did a coolant system flush. Haldex and engine oil and filer change. Replaced the top mounts with Polybush items, removed the rear coilover adjusters in anticipation of running 18's and wanting to go lower.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I then set about tidying up the engine bay whilst various bits were out from doing the thermostat and replacing all the vacuum lines with silicone piping.

I wanted a totally stealth look rather than going for the bling. Mostly because I think it looks really minimal and tidy and secondly because I'm too lazy to keep on top of polished items.

So I ordered up an engine bay dress up kit from Cookbot and hit that up with some etch primer and satin black..




























Then on to the charge pipe, I used VHT crackle black and was really pleased with the outcome. Key here is to take your time and apply lots of coats and use a heat gun to accelerate the drying to get an even crackle. Practice on some scrap metal first..



















Then on to the inlet manifold..










I broke a brass ferrule when removing the stupid Audi single use vacuum pipe clips so had this fixed at my local engineering firm










Then some more crackle black



















and chucked it all back in the engine bay along with a new header tank to freshen things up a bit. I've also had the strut brace powder coated in crackle black. Still needs a proper clean under the bay but it's taking shape


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Wheels.. she needed something to roll along on. I'd decided I wanted to go lower but still static and run on 18's. I really wanted something that was unique, single piece and suited the car well, almost OEM but not..

Took me a while but these popped up and I really liked them. They're from a Jeep Cherokee and made by Ronal, branded up Startech.










A quick Photoshop confirmed that they would look good (in my opinion of course) and the deal was done. Off to wilmslow to collect and then the careful measuring and test fitting began..










With the offsets calculated, checked and checked again I rang Greeny from G23 Engineering up and related the specs for some custom adapters. The Startechs are 5x127 and I'm running 18mm adapters on the front and 32mm on the rear. The finish and engineering of these adapters are second to none!



















And a test fit confirmed my measurements were spot on with the wheels sitting in the arches just how I wanted them to. No poke, not too much tuck. Phew!


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

The TT in the barn is looking very sad, did the bird crap do much damage?
Still, a bit of a clean and some love will bring it bang up to date.
Good luck and nice read.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi OuTTlaw, it was a very sorry sight really. Didn't do any damage as I'd only left the cover off for one night whilst I was working on the car and when I came back the next day it was, well, peppered with the stuff. There are owls nesting in the barn..


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks more like a cows pat!
Looks like its coming along nicely.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I sent the wheels off for a refurb as the lacquer was lifting from the diamond turn and causing milkyness in places. Always an issue with diamond turn, it looks great but isn't very durable. I opted for sparkle silver powder coat but may get them diamond turned at some point then re-lacquered.










Then I took her off to get some new shoes in the 215/35/18 variety which were nothing short of a b!tch to fit, there were 3 of us at one point trying to make the tyre rotate with the rim and not slip of damage the powder coat!

All this was a mad rush to get the car ready for a 1400 mile round trip to Le Mans 2015, unfortunately I only got finished the day before we were due to leave and off she went to her MOT. Bad news, the OSF coilover damper was seriously leaking and the front wishbone rear bushes are totally perished so that was that! Off to Le Mans in the Avant.

Here's how she's stood for the last month while I've been interviewing for a new job (which I got).. Now I'm not commuting 3 hours a day I'll have more time to work on her.

The front end has been lowered to match the rear because nobody wants to be reverse raking around the place unless you're in a lowrider!



















I've ordered up a set of Superpro wishbone rear bushes with the castor correction, a set of Cookbot inserts for the front of the wishbones along with Superpro bushes which should tighten the front end up and dial out some of the shitty understeer that these cars are blessed with.

My replacement shock inserts are on their way from FK in Germany so hopefully early next week she will be in for those fitting and a re-test MOT and we'll be back on the open road. Can't wait!

Future plans are:

3 bar grille
V6 front bumper
Brembo front brakes
Black silicone intercooler hoses
WAK remap
Custom rear seat delete and QS style tray (rear seats are out already and bar is made & powder coated crackle black)
Stealth ICE install
Recaro CS or Porsche Sport edition shell back seats
Flat bottomed steering wheel

Enjoy for a while then I might be looking at a Porsche Cayman S Gen 2..


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

As said on Ed38, looks great on the 18's 8)

You need to bring the front down though...


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Already done my man, was waiting for the WD-40 to work! Coilovers were a bit stuck after a long time off the road.

Will get some better pics in a week or so when she's MOT'd and cleaned properly.



Ian_W said:


> As said on Ed38, looks great on the 18's 8)
> 
> You need to bring the front down though...


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

8)


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... I've seen this lurking around the forum for the last couple of years, and loved the simplicity and the way it sat on the LM replicas ... I can't wait to see this all come together, as I love what you've done so far- particularly like the _'crackle-blackout'_ under the bonnet, very understated ... :wink:

... Part of why it is interesting to me is with my three year old boy growing rapidly, I've been looking at family wagons, but don't really want to give up the TT ... it's always good to read that juggling both can be done ...

... Keep up the good work on this! ...

Steve
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Cheers Steve, that's alway been the ethos behind all the cars I've built. Simple and understated with carefully chosen mods that to the untrained eye are almost unnoticeable. Less is more!

It's been a struggle to keep hold of the TT but I've played it well with the Mrs. Having the car in pieces with no MOT for 2 years means that I couldn't sell it, Mrs has given up trying to get me to part company with it now so it's back on the road ASAP! Only thing is time is a commodity that I'm lacking, that's hopefully changing soon too though.

Looking forward to getting back out on the road, to some shows and actually meeting some other TT owners rather than over forum chat / lurking.

Here's a pic of my old VR6 on the Jetex stand from E38 show a few moons ago, same game plan there, less is more..


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Looking good as ever. Mk3 looks nice aswel


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

New parts arrived today.

Thanks to paul at Cookbots I now have my front wishbone inserts with SuperPro bushes and SuperPro castor adjustment bushes for the rear of the arms.

Awaiting my new front coilovers and then were good for fitting and a re-test on the MOT..


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

OK, so it's been a while since I last posted, I just started a new job so have been mega busy settling into that, decorating at home and most importantly out enjoying driving the TT since I got it back on the road.

Firstly, I forgot how much I love driving it. Secondly if you haven't fitted Cookbot and Superpro castor adjustable bushes then you MUST, it transforms how the car handles and turns in.

I ended up polybushing the whole front end and replacing the FK Highsports that were leaking with a set of AP coilovers which are superb. I kept the FK springs in at the back tho as the AP's don't go very low at all, even with the adjusters left out.

I've been busy tidying one or two things up, getting some body mods ready to be sprayed, making my own rear QS style brace bar and planning some new mods.

I guess you want to see some pics...

Brace bar...










Car as it looks now - which may well change soon..


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Been patiently waiting for updates on this. Strut bar looks OEM, cars looking great as always.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks man, super slow progress but getting there bit by bit! 8)


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Looking good - like the wheels, nice to see something a little different. Crackle black looks 8)


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

YT-TT said:


> And that's how the car stayed..


Looks perfect to me here buddy!


----------



## pebisit (Nov 18, 2004)

Winter20vt said:


> YT-TT said:
> 
> 
> > And that's how the car stayed..
> ...


Agreed, really like this


----------



## hbs27 (Nov 4, 2015)

LM's suit it really well


----------



## ross2209 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi, Just recently bought a 225 TT and joined the site. I have spent all day at work dipping in and out of this thread. You tiTTie is the nuts! no whale tails and horrible afer market alloys. This will be my inspiration... That Beading


----------



## CHAO5 (Jun 10, 2016)

Lovely TT matey, best colour too [smiley=dude.gif]

Any more progress?


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the appreciation 

Nothing much progressed other than fitted a 3 bar front grille right now, freshens the front up no end.

I also have just bought some Leon Cupra R Brembos, this is the second set as the last ones were in atrocious condition when they arrived so they went back after lots of messing about trying to get seized and snapped bleed screws out of the castings.

It's going in for a cam belt, haldex service and general health check as well as having the brakes fitted next week. Hopefully I'll have some pics in a couple of weeks with the transformation complete.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Well over 6 months since my last update but things are moving again..

Firstly I've finally sourced and fitted a 3 bar grill that I sprayed with plastikote satin black along with the lower grilles which completely transform and update the front end...










I've also decided to go back to 19's as they fill the arches better. Got a choice of 2 OEM sets that I'm currently deliberating over. They'll be getting refurbed once I decide.

Quick preview of a ghetto test fit I did with the Speedlines off the black A4 Avant..










Also got my mitts on another set of LCR brembos this time with nearly new EBC 323mm discs. They arrived a little paint chipped so have decided on a refurb so tonight has been spent with a can of PorStrip and a tooth brush in readiness for a repaint and possible colour change depending on what I do with the wheels..










Looking forward to completing the phase 3 look on this..


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing this with the 19's and new brakes 8)

Looked so good on the LM's though, do you still have them?


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Big mistake on buying the LCR four-pot Brembo's sadly. I purchased these with the discs too but according to the forum, the stock single-piston caliper POS brakes are better than the 4-pot brembos ... Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, I'm personally putting mine on any way because I refuse to believe that they could be any worse!


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

i thought these are the go to brake upgrade ???


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Brakes are there as much to look good as stop the car, it's not intended to be a race car so contrary to peoples opinion (which they're entitled to of course) I'll stick with my plan. 



TT Tom TT said:


> Big mistake on buying the LCR four-pot Brembo's sadly. I purchased these with the discs too but according to the forum, the stock single-piston caliper POS brakes are better than the 4-pot brembos ... Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, I'm personally putting mine on any way because I refuse to believe that they could be any worse!


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking forward to getting it back on 19's as I think aesthetically it looks better, it may not handle as well but then it's not a race car it's my daily fun hack.

The LM's were great although they were only reps unfortunately. Ended up looking very tatty after a couple of winters so I moved them on.

Hoping the Speedlines will have a similar impact once they're refurbished.



Ian_W said:


> Looking forward to seeing this with the 19's and new brakes 8)
> 
> Looked so good on the LM's though, do you still have them?


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally some progress  lol only kidding. Can't wait to see the speedlines on.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

NWDSdaz said:


> Finally some progress  lol only kidding. Can't wait to see the speedlines on.


Haha! I know man, so slow! Will be worth it in the end tho! How was MIVW? I've always fancied that event..


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Thought I'd chuck up a bit of an update as I've actually started to do some more on this car and begin to collect parts for it's winter make over..

I painted the V6 rear valance in satin Plastikote to match the front 3 bar grill and lower bumper grilles, turned out really nice..










Gave the engine bay a good detail after I had the cambelt, water pump and tensioner replaced, really pleased with the stealth crackle black under the hood..










Brembos when they arrived, the paint was chipped and some lacquer peel so I stripped them..










Stripped and ready for paint this week, they're going to be gloss black with white Brembo decals, keeping things stealth again..










My tyres also turned up for my 19's. I'm not planning on running the S5 Speedlines over winter, I have another set of 19x9 Audi OEM monoblocks that should look good..

Hopefully I'll be able to post some pictures in the next couple of weeks showing a decent transformation!


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

That satin Plastikote has gone on really well!

Look forward to the brake transformation. I found the VHT paint really good though IIRC it requires baking in the oven which If you are going to do you may want to consider removing the pistons, seals and any remaining fluid.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, I really happy with how the Plastikote turned out, I didn't want to go too glossy so it's spot on.

The VHT stuff doesn't need baking, it's the Hycote ones that do. The VHT stuff does however need 7 days to fully cure..



DC240S said:


> That satin Plastikote has gone on really well!
> 
> Look forward to the brake transformation. I found the VHT paint really good though IIRC it requires baking in the oven which If you are going to do you may want to consider removing the pistons, seals and any remaining fluid.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

The postman had just been and he's brought me this lovely item.

Alcantara trimmed MkII TT wheel with red detailing. Feels so good in the hand, I just had to have one in the TT after getting our S3 saloon, such a better interface with the car. I'll be getting the gear knob, handbrake, knee pads and door handles trimmed in matching black alcantara, maybe bringing in some subtle red stitching on those too.

So happy with the quality of the trim on the wheel..



















Just need to find a reasonably priced airbag now..


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

YT-TT said:


> Thanks, I really happy with how the Plastikote turned out, I didn't want to go too glossy so it's spot on.
> 
> The VHT stuff doesn't need baking, it's the Hycote ones that do. The VHT stuff does however need 7 days to fully cure..
> 
> ...


Maybe its changed?
http://www.vhtpaint.com/high-heat/vht-c ... int#Curing

Also followed this:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=201688

Love the wheel - that looks great.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm, conflicting information as on the back of the cans it says nothing about baking. I might do that anyway to speed up the cure process, easy enough to do..



DC240S said:


> YT-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I really happy with how the Plastikote turned out, I didn't want to go too glossy so it's spot on.
> ...


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

From experience don't do it on Sunday before you put the roast in!

And the fluid will boil out if there is any.

Can I ask who trimmed the wheel ? - was it new?


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Dot 5 flavour Sunday roast - yuck!

The wheel isn't new but it's in immaculate condition. I bought it already trimmed from a guy on Edition38, he's in Fife so guessing it was done by a company in Scotland. I've got a local guy that can match it all up anyway.



DC240S said:


> From experience don't do it on Sunday before you put the roast in!
> 
> And the fluid will boil out if there is any.
> 
> Can I ask who trimmed the wheel ? - was it new?


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Its not so much the DOT4 contamination - more so the house filling smell of baking paint that makes an interesting addition to the flavour of any meal.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmm, can't see me being very popular with the Mrs. on that one..



DC240S said:


> Its not so much the DOT4 contamination - more so the house filling smell of baking paint that makes an interesting addition to the flavour of any meal.


----------



## Alv (Dec 30, 2011)

Looked great on the LM's...what were the specs on those? Had some genuine ones in 19's on my mk4...awesome wheels


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh how I wish mine were genuine, I'd have never got rid.

They were 19x8.5 ET35. I was running ET25 up front and ET5 at the rear with 225/25/19's if memory serves correctly..



Alv said:


> Looked great on the LM's...what were the specs on those? Had some genuine ones in 19's on my mk4...awesome wheels


----------



## Alv (Dec 30, 2011)

I wish I never had...idiot! Haha!

You were running spacers then with those? Looking at 19's so my sumps not on the ground!


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I was using hub centric spacers

I'm going back to 19's too, what have you got in mind?



Alv said:


> I wish I never had...idiot! Haha!
> 
> You were running spacers then with those? Looking at 19's so my sumps not on the ground!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

19" are the way to go 8)


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

Yep.. 19's all th way...

Just need to find a way to get them to fit... 



CJ


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

They look good, I'm assuming they are 5x112 fitment? What ET are they?

I've got a set of adapters from Venom Motorsport as I'll be running 19x9 5x112 ET33 on mine...



Fastasaudi said:


> Yep.. 19's all th way...
> 
> Just need to find a way to get them to fit...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

YT-TT ..

Yep they are 5x112... all in my other post about trying to get them to fit..

The ET on these are 53... tyres are 255x35x19..

Looking at PCD adapters.. 25mm all round or 25 front and 30 rear..

Plugged figures into here.. http://www.rimsntires.com

Just need to check clearances on front on full lock..

Don't know whether to pop my H&R springs (-25mm) on first or later..

CJ


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Interesting on the adaptor front guys, I still have a set of 20" rims from my ttrs, 255/30/20 tyres and 9" rims hmmmmmm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastasaudi (Oct 10, 2016)

gogs said:


> Interesting on the adaptor front guys, I still have a set of 20" rims from my ttrs, 255/30/20 tyres and 9" rims hmmmmm


Go on Gogs..  ... you know you want to... get them fitted...

Plugged sizes into rimsntyres.. got very similar results to mine..

Assuming et53.. and pcd adapter of 25mm effective et of 28.. gives 11mm closer to suspension and a poke of 19mm .. or pcd of 30mm will be 6 closer and 24mm of poke.. over standard..

Go on.. do it..

CJ

Ps.. then tell me which sizes you used... :lol:


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

gogs said:


> Interesting on the adaptor front guys, I still have a set of 20" rims from my ttrs, 255/30/20 tyres and 9" rims hmmmmmm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noooo, 20's are too much IMHO

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I do think it would be a bit like a hotwheels car with 20's on but I can't get them sold at a decent price sooooooooo maybe, any recommendations for adapters?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

There are a few good wheel selling groups on Facebook, I've shifted quite a few sets of alloys in there for a profit too. A lot of the new school Audi A4 and A6 guys like 20's as they can be accommodated better on the bigger cars. Worth a try, they even put wheel swap posts up too.

In all honestly my car drives better on 18's but I'm going back to 19's mostly for looks. I'm not sure 20's are well suited to a small car like the TT.

If you do decide to run them tho, I got my adapters from Venom Motorsport, reasonably priced, hubcentric alloy adaoters that seem well finished.



gogs said:


> I do think it would be a bit like a hotwheels car with 20's on but I can't get them sold at a decent price sooooooooo maybe, any recommendations for adapters?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danford (May 27, 2016)

Love the steering wheel! Where did you source it from? Definitely need to get my hands on one of those.


----------



## Alv (Dec 30, 2011)

YT-TT said:


> Yeah I was using hub centric spacers
> 
> I'm going back to 19's too, what have you got in mind?
> 
> ...


Either LM's or 1552 Tarmac...got the winter to save and decide!


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I bought it already trimmed from a guy on Edition 38 forum. It's a custom job.



Danford said:


> Love the steering wheel! Where did you source it from? Definitely need to get my hands on one of those.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

LM's, they're the perfect wheel for the TT



Alv said:


> YT-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I was using hub centric spacers
> ...


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

A quick iPhone night time pic of the old girl looking reasonably clean for once!!


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Those wheels (and the car) look great! - I could understand wanting a change - but for me its not required.

I also like the original Valance on yours - closer to concept and cleaner lines.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments, it needs a good paint correction, the camera was doing it lots of favours. I like the wheels but I get bored and I fancy going back to 19's with some concave. Hopefully I'll get the new ones fitted this week. The valance is also getting swapped out for a while too. All reversible though so I can chop and change the look as and when.



DC240S said:


> Those wheels (and the car) look great! - I could understand wanting a change - but for me its not required.
> 
> I also like the original Valance on yours - closer to concept and cleaner lines.


----------



## LOweReD (Dec 8, 2016)

Love the ride height how low have u gone ?? Done
T know whether to buy coil overs or drop springs mine is only 20mm lower as standard as s line but it's like a 4x4 for me as my corrado was scraping the ground with modded arches ..

I know the tt can go low on 18s

Car is lovely btw

Good work

Andy


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Andy, I'd definitely advise going with coilovers, not only do you get uprated dampers with the kit you get the ability to dial in the exact ride height you want. You don't have to go ultra slammed but you can tweak how the car sits. With fixed height springs, your limited to how they sit.

I'm running AP coilovers with FK rear springs as the AP's didn't go low enough at the back even with the adjusters out.



LOweReD said:


> Love the ride height how low have u gone ?? Done
> T know whether to buy coil overs or drop springs mine is only 20mm lower as standard as s line but it's like a 4x4 for me as my corrado was scraping the ground with modded arches ..
> 
> I know the tt can go low on 18s
> ...


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

The Startech Monostar 18's are now for sale as I have seen a set new wheels...

See the classifieds for my advert..

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1497482


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Test fitted some wheels that I was supposed to be selling, however I'm in two minds now..


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Not really feeling those wheels really :?

Would have to go with the 19" Speedlines personally 8)


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm in two minds too Ian. I need to do a proper test fit with the Speedlines for comparison I think..


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

YT-TT said:


> I'm in two minds too Ian. I need to do a proper test fit with the Speedlines for comparison I think..


Sounds like a plan, get a picture up if you do


----------



## rcarlile23 (Mar 8, 2009)

Just get them on.

You know they can fit as there is a brown one with them on.

If you dont want them I will take them off your hands nice and cheap lol.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

The brown one has extended front arches. I'm keen not to mess with the lines of my car, might need a little arch pull though.

If I decide to go down the Speedline route I'll let you know. They will be sold at half the price of the ones going on eBay at the minute too. Much cheapness 8)



rcarlile23 said:


> Just get them on.
> 
> You know they can fit as there is a brown one with them on.
> 
> If you dont want them I will take them off your hands nice and cheap lol.


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Those wheels look great! i was near tempted with a set for mine, though dont think red TT would have the same effect.


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

They'd work on yours in satin black, would look really tough. I agree, not in silver though..



Jamesc said:


> Those wheels look great! i was near tempted with a set for mine, though dont think red TT would have the same effect.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

good thread


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Long overdue update..

I've been busy tidying a few bits up and slowly changing the look of the car. Also been tracking down some rare and unique parts to 'complete' my build..

Now running Cupra R Brembos up front with DS2500 pads and EBC 323mm discs, a 300mm rear brake conversion using S4 discs and Cookbot spacer carriers which helps the car stop really well, very flat and predictable braking, way better then the stock set up.

One of the biggest visual changes are the Audi A8 Winter wheels 19x9, ET33 with custom adapters to get them to squeeze in under the arches at the ride height I'm running.



















Inside I sourced myself a set of very tidy Quattro Sport Pole Positions from a QS I broke earlier this year and sourced a Mk2 TT wheel that has been trimmed in alcantara to match the seats. Still a couple of bits of alcantara to do on the gearknob, handbrake, knee pads and door grabs. I also completed my seat delete with custom bar i made suing the bigger dash vent rings and a Cloude9 seat delete base.










Ahead of getting the car mapped I've fitted a Pipewerx 3" downpipe, 200 cel sports cat and a Blueflame system, I have a Forge FMIC to go on in the next couple of weeks and then it's off for mapping in January.

When the weather picks up I'll get some paintwork bits done and refurbish the wheels, fit a Cupra R front lip and we're not far off done!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

That's looking fantastic now. Interesting to see you have gone back to 19's. Which do you prefer?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Just read through your thread, nice work on your tt over the years you have owned it 

I always seem to be drawn to those speedline split rims. I might try find a set in need of a refurb for a winter project myself.

Keep up the good work

Cheers


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks! It's not far off where I want it now, it's taken long enough tho :lol:

Definitely prefer it on 19's I think.



Ian_W said:


> That's looking fantastic now. Interesting to see you have gone back to 19's. Which do you prefer?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks! It's taken me a long time to get it to where I wanted it, one final push and I'll be happy!

The Speedlines are a lovely wheel, I still have my set and they're for sale, the lips need a re-polish so they're going cheap. DM me if you want to work out a deal! 8)



Jam13 said:


> Just read through your thread, nice work on your tt over the years you have owned it
> 
> I always seem to be drawn to those speedline split rims. I might try find a set in need of a refurb for a winter project myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Didnykenlike (Sep 28, 2018)

Awesome thread mate, love the progresssion over the years!

Just wondering if you have any more pictures of the brace bar, looking at doing the same thing. Was it difficult to fab up?

I'm at sea just now so can't have a look at mine. Does it bolt it or is yours welded in?

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

What are speedlines?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Speedline 19x9 et33


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Bet they ain't cheap

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

HOGG said:


> Bet they ain't cheap
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You can pick them up in need of a refurb for 4-500 but by the time you have paid for the refurb and tyres you are 1k +


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jam13 said:


> Speedline 19x9 et33


The 19s will be PCD 5x112 so will need adapters to fit


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Neil,

It bolts in in much the same way as the QS bar does. I checked but i don't have any pictures of the fabrication. There are quite a few on-line of the QS bar for reference. Only difference is that mine is a thicker diameter.

Billy from Cloude9 Customs does a very good replica bar, net and seat delete base if you're looking for a ready made solution.



Didnykenlike said:


> Awesome thread mate, love the progresssion over the years!
> 
> Just wondering if you have any more pictures of the brace bar, looking at doing the same thing. Was it difficult to fab up?
> 
> ...


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

They are indeed 5x112 so adapters are needed to fit. i run 15mm up front and 20mm in the rear to get the wheels sitting flush with the arches.



YELLOW_TT said:


> Jam13 said:
> 
> 
> > Speedline 19x9 et33
> ...


----------



## corrado1.8t (Mar 22, 2012)

what are those audi 19s called that are now fitted to the car please ?


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

You need to either move it so she doesn't see it and forgets it exists or put a private plate on it.

You will be surprised how effective these tactics are.


----------

